# Profile, location.



## hooked on smoke (Nov 16, 2016)

Why can I not enter anything in the location field in my profile?


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 16, 2016)

Disregard my last post logged back in and it worked. Sorry.


----------



## LanceR (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm glad you got it figured out.  Welcome to the site.

Lance


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks.
This place is great.


----------

